# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Công nghệ tùy biến VRR sẽ được tích hợp trên ASUS MG279Q

## skyxd88

Theo trang công nghệ GURU3D cho biết, họ đã có nhiều nguồn tin cho thấy màn hình chơi game mới nhất của ASUS là MG279Q sẽ hỗ trợ công nghệ đồng bộ hình ảnh linh động với tỷ lệ làm tươi tùy biến (VRR) thông qua cổng xuất hình Display Port 1.2a+ (chỉ có chuẩn kết nối này hỗ trợ hoàn toàn cho VRR) và không gây ảnh hưởng đến các công nghệ làm tươi hình ảnh sẵn có.


Cũng theo trang tin này, AMD sẽ không thiết lập giới hạn danh sách đen/ trắng về chính sách hỗ trợ đối với các màn hình FreeSync, theo đó màn hình nào có chuẩn kết nối DP 1.2a+ thì chúng sẽ hoạt động ở các tần số làm tươi linh động được định nghĩa theo cấu trúc dữ liệu EDID của màn hình.


Đại diện ASUS cho biết, màn hình MG279Q sẽ có tần số làm tươi tối thiểu là khoảng 40Hz và tối đa là 120Hz, độ phân giải WQHD 2560x1440, kích cỡ 27 inch và sử dụng tấm nền IPS.


Cấu hình đặc tả của màn hình này cho thấy nó có thời gian đáp ứng nhanh với chỉ 5ms, độ tương phản 1000:1, độ sáng tối đa 350 cd/m2 và góc nhìn lên đến 178*. MG279Q có thiết kế viền mỏng và có thể được điều chỉnh mọi góc độ màn hình tính từ chân đế. Các cổng kết nối hỗ trợ bao gồm Display Port, Mini Display Port, 2 x HDMI và 1 x MHL, 1 hub USB 3.0 với 2 cổng kết nối.


​
Đại diện ASUS vẫn chưa thông báo giá chính thức cho sản phẩm này và MG279Q sẽ được bán ra vào cuối Q1 với giá dự kiến là $599.


*Đặc tả cơ bản của ASUS MG279Q:*





> Kích cỡ màn hình: 27 inches
> Độ phân giải: 2560 x 1440
> Tần số làm tươi: lên đến 120Hz
> Thời gian đáp ứng: 5ms
> Độ tương phản: 1000:1
> Độ sáng tối đa: 350 cd/m²


*Nguồn: GURU3D*​

----------


## dangban321

*Trả lời: Công nghệ tùy biến VRR sẽ được tích hợp trên ASUS MG279Q*

chân đế màn hình làm hơi cao nên thấy thô quá

----------


## Mai Chi

*Trả lời: Công nghệ tùy biến VRR sẽ được tích hợp trên ASUS MG279Q*

thấy đỉnh đó, tấm nền IPS quất zo thì góc nhìn bao kinh luôn.

----------


## akzhoan

*Trả lời: Công nghệ tùy biến VRR sẽ được tích hợp trên ASUS MG279Q*

tùy biến 40 đền 120Hz ý là sao thế nhỉ???

----------


## prondass

*Trả lời: Công nghệ tùy biến VRR sẽ được tích hợp trên ASUS MG279Q*

ủa có ghi nhầm không mà độ tương phản thấp quá vậy sao chỉ có 1000:1 nhỉ

----------


## Thietbigiadinh

*Trả lời: Công nghệ tùy biến VRR sẽ được tích hợp trên ASUS MG279Q*

VRR là công nghệ gì mà nghe tên lạ quá trời vậy ta

----------


## quangcaodienlanh

*Trả lời: Công nghệ tùy biến VRR sẽ được tích hợp trên ASUS MG279Q*




> chân đế màn hình làm hơi cao nên thấy thô quá


cái đề dó điều chỉnh được mà kéo lên kéo xuống thôi

----------


## dichvuseo001

*Trả lời: Công nghệ tùy biến VRR sẽ được tích hợp trên ASUS MG279Q*




> VRR là công nghệ gì mà nghe tên lạ quá trời vậy ta


là công nghệ động bộ hình ảnh một cách linh động, màn hình trên sẽ được đồng bộ tùy biến linh hoạt giữa 40 và 120Hz.
Bạn sẽ không còn cảm thấy hình ảnh chuyển động bị bóng ma và bị chóp nữa.

----------


## remcuaminhdang

*Trả lời: Công nghệ tùy biến VRR sẽ được tích hợp trên ASUS MG279Q*




> ủa có ghi nhầm không mà độ tương phản thấp quá vậy sao chỉ có 1000:1 nhỉ


độ tương phàn không quyết định nhiều lắm đâu nên không ảnh hưởng

----------

